# Middle of the night diarrhea



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

The worm medication can cause this and you may see some in the stools. Keep in touch with the vet as little guys can get dehydrated quickly from this. It should let up soon but certainly have the vet check him if it doesn't. But yes, this does happen but seldom last more than a day.
But what a good boy to alert you that he needs to go!

Just wanted to add... be sure and clean up with a cleaner that has bleach as well as wash your hands. People can get worms from the stools. You can't see the eggs but they may be there. Hope all goes well today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This sounds to me like either coccidia or giardia. My pup had both. The diarrhea was worse at night - and was like your experience - several times a night. Is it liquid? The blood suggests there is also quite bad inflammation in his colon. I might suggest a different vet. A baby puppy that age can dehydrate really quickly, especially having a lot of diarrhea. He should be getting fecals done, and maybe even start to be treated for whichever parasite is more common in your area (the vet would know). If your pup seems lethargic or "shrunken" at all (not a medical description, but best I can describe it), get him to the vet asap.


----------



## Wesleyandme (May 15, 2018)

thank you!! I’m going to call the vet again today and bring him in. He is not lethargic or anything, still drinking and eating normally. Do you think I should mix some steamed rice in his food? 







puddles everywhere said:


> The worm medication can cause this and you may see some in the stools. Keep in touch with the vet as little guys can get dehydrated quickly from this. It should let up soon but certainly have the vet check him if it doesn't. But yes, this does happen but seldom last more than a day.
> But what a good boy to alert you that he needs to go!
> 
> Just wanted to add... be sure and clean up with a cleaner that has bleach as well as wash your hands. People can get worms from the stools. You can't see the eggs but they may be there. Hope all goes well today.


----------



## Wesleyandme (May 15, 2018)

Thank you! I wouldn’t say its worse at night but he was sleeping through the night until the meds. I’d say he is definitely pooping more than before as well. It’s not watery or liquid, more like melted soft serve lol. I took him out this morning and he peed/pooped outside w/o issue which is a huge accomplishment however the poop was the same consistancy. I’m going to call the vet again today and bring him in. He is not lethargic or anything, still drinking and eating normally, still active and wanting to play. Do you think I should mix some steamed rice in his food? 










Sweet Girl said:


> This sounds to me like either coccidia or giardia. My pup had both. The diarrhea was worse at night - and was like your experience - several times a night. Is it liquid? The blood suggests there is also quite bad inflammation in his colon. I might suggest a different vet. A baby puppy that age can dehydrate really quickly, especially having a lot of diarrhea. He should be getting fecals done, and maybe even start to be treated for whichever parasite is more common in your area (the vet would know). If your pup seems lethargic or "shrunken" at all (not a medical description, but best I can describe it), get him to the vet asap.


----------



## Izziebeth (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello,

I have a hunch the dewormer and the diarrhea are coincidental. If you just brought him home a week ago, the stress of the move may have triggered an outbreak of dormant parasites - giardia or coccidia or both. What you're describing sounds like our experience with parasites, and if that's the case, you'll need testing and meds from the vet. It's possible these didn't show up on the first fecal test, (again, that was our experience).

Meantime, the rice can't hurt, but I have found canned pumpkin helps firm up stool pretty quickly. (Plain, not pie filling ... just a spoonful or two.)

If your pup does have parasites, I've found the metronidazole (Flagyl) does a great job of quieting the inflammation in the digestive tract ... a dose or two should clear up the blood and firm up the stool.

Good luck with your pupper!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Are you still seeing blood? Sweet girl is spot on and this usually indicates at least coccidia. But it does sound like things are improving a little.

No need to add rice  If tummy problems are on going you feed boiled white rice and chicken (without kibble) but sounds like all this is a reaction to the worming. I didn't ask what time of day you gave the meds... it's always a good idea to do it early in the day so you can let them out often. Be sure and clean up the poo and just in case you have guardia, wash down the area with bleach water. That stuff is really hard to get rid of.


----------



## Wesleyandme (May 15, 2018)

Okay ya’ll just got back from the vet! Seems to be Giardia so hes on Flagyl now and will fast for 24hrs then go on a rice a chicken diet for 5 days. He is still in happy puppy spirits hopefully this will be over for him and I soon! Thank you for all the replies and advice!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor you and poor little one, hope he's doing much better soon.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad it was diagnosed. It often will quiet down with treatment, and then flare up again before it totally is gone. Totally normal if it does. You just need to do another course of treatment. Did the vet tell you to wipe his bum starting on day three of the treatment? They start to shed the parasite, so you want to make sure there is no reinfection.


----------



## Wesleyandme (May 15, 2018)

No the vet did not! Okay so use regular natural baby wipes? 






Sweet Girl said:


> Glad it was diagnosed. It often will quiet down with treatment, and then flare up again before it totally is gone. Totally normal if it does. You just need to do another course of treatment. Did the vet tell you to wipe his bum starting on day three of the treatment? They start to shed the parasite, so you want to make sure there is no reinfection.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wesleyandme said:


> No the vet did not! Okay so use regular natural baby wipes?


Yes, on the third day of treatment - and for about 3-5 days, if I remember correctly. Each time he poops, wipe downwards only using a standard baby wipe. Make sure you wash your hands really, really well, and wash all of his towels or blankets in hot water every day during this period, too.


----------



## Remi909 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Please help! Nighttime Diarrhea- 3 month old golden retriever*

Hi All,
I have a 3 month old golden retriever female. We have been having issues since we brought her home with her poo. Initially her stool came back positive for coccidia and was treated accordingly following up with a negative stool. However, throughout the past 6 weeks we have been dealing with inconsistent poo, sometimes containing mucus and blood. After contacting the vet numerous times and being seen they gave medicine for her to take for a few days [I don't have the name off hand], which helped with the nighttime diarrhea but we haven't been able to keep her on a steady path. We are not sure what is causing her stool issues and have been back and forth with the diarrhea and constant loose stool. We have changed her food from chicken to a lamb and rice blend and have been strictly only feeding her this for the last week and a half, tried the chicken and white rice diet, pumpkin and nothing seems to help. She has an appetite, eats and drinks plenty of water, but we just can't seem to get any answers or turn the corner. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. We just want our sweet girl to be gone of this!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Coccidia and giardia are notorious for going dormant with treatment and then flaring back up a few weeks later. And even if you get a negative fecal, it could be back. I would ask your vet to do another course of treatment, switch to a vet gastro food (there is usually Purina EN or a second one, though I would not do Science Diet i/d right now, as it was just recalled). Once you are done the treatment, if things are good, do a course of probiotics (it is usually 30 days) to help rebalance the gut bacteria (still feeding the vet food). Then, once everything is still good, do a very slow transition (over a month) back to a food with the same protein as the vet food (usually chicken).


----------

